# Where should we add a closet in Bedroom #2



## jhholladay (Feb 21, 2010)

Our home is a 1930s bungalow that was built without bedroom closets.  We have added one closet on each side of a double window in Bedroom #1, leaving a 12x12 floor area.  Our current project is remodeling the 13.5x 14.5 Bedroom #2.  Please look at our floor plan and give me your opinion as to which way we should go.  Which option would add more value to the house? 

Option #1 will utilize the Hall as a 6.5x 5.5 closet, but will require coming into the bedroom directly from the Dining Room. 
&#61567;	Close off existing door from Dining Room to Hall, and relocate it over a few feet to access Bedroom #2 directly from Dining Room. (Note that the house was designed with two doors to Bedroom #1  one directly off of the Living Room and one from the Hall)
&#61567;	Close off existing door from Hall to Bedroom #1 and from Hall to Bath #1.  Bath #1 becomes accessible only from Bedroom #1 through new door between Bedroom #1 and Bath #1
&#61567;	Existing Hall becomes the 6.5 x 5.5 closet for Bedroom #2
&#61567;	Bath #3 at the back of the house becomes primary restroom for company use

Option #2 keeps the Hall and door configurations as they are and utilizes the tiny dead area at the end of the tub in Bath #1 for the closet.
&#61567;	Open up and extend this very small area about one foot into Bedroom #2, creating a 3x 3 closet

When we converted a small room near the back of the house to a Laundry Room, we included a six-foot closet with by-pass doors.  That is where we hang our clothes directly out of the dryer, and it has worked well for us.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2010)

Not that many hits on this first search 
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22locating+closets%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"locating closets" - Google Search[/ame]

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22minimum+closet+size%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"minimum closet size" - Google Search[/ame]

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&as_q=+closet&as_epq=add+value&as_oq=addition+modification&as_eq=&num=10&lr=&as_filetype=&ft=i&as_sitesearch=&as_qdr=all&as_rights=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off]- Google Search[/ame]

You want a light in that closet?  Closet lighting per the NEC has several constraints.


----------



## jhholladay (Mar 22, 2010)

I received this note in my e-mail:
"_what do you think of stand alone closets that just stand against floor,wall and ceiling for a snug fit in a corner??_"
This is actually my preference, but when we had our home appraised for refinancing several years ago, it was written up as a two-bedroom home because there was no closet in the room. We're trying to look ahead as we remodel in case we decide to sell at some point, and we don't want the lack of that feature to force us to call the house two-BR instead of the three-BR it actually is.


----------

